# Blazer Pro- ordered one



## marksie (Jan 10, 2008)

I took the plunge and ordered a Blazer Pro. I also ordered a pretreatment machine that heat presses also. I hope that this will be a good add on to my screen printing and embroidery departments 

message me if you have any questions


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Did they gave you date for shipment on the Pretreater Machine? if so, when is scheduled?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the forums. It would be great if you could document your experience as well as photographs. What made you choose the Blazer Pro?


----------



## marksie (Jan 10, 2008)

I understood that the Pre treatment machine was and about date. Approximate 4 weeks. I have been preparing the area that I am going to work in, 
Climate control
T-1 access 
Computer only for this function of the Blazer
Storage for the staging and shipping of the orders
Try to educate myself on the settings and issues with the machine
Study Photo shop some more,

As and screen printer and embroidery I understand there will be a learning curve as there was with anything new we did in both of the other areas. Not just turn the machine on and away we go.
When we train someone for embroidery there is a 2 month program that we follow.

So I am anxious LOL
to get started


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

marksie said:


> I understood that the Pre treatment machine was and about date. Approximate 4 weeks. I have been preparing the area that I am going to work in,
> Climate control
> T-1 access
> Computer only for this function of the Blazer
> ...


welcome to the t-jet owners club! youll love it.

If you wouldn't mind putting pictures of the pretreat machine (when it arrives) I'd appreciate it. I'm so close to buying one too, but I just want to see one live that isn't at their booth or pictures.

Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Sherri (Dec 13, 2007)

How long have you had your blazer??

Sherri


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Family...I have a T-jet Jumbo 2 for little over 1-1/2 years and love it. Good luck


----------



## marksie (Jan 10, 2008)

I got a ship date on the blazzer,,have not gotten one for the pretreatment machine,,taking a little long


----------



## Sherri (Dec 13, 2007)

Jm - i love your website. I am getting to know the blazer pro more and more each day. Of course I have not started with easy designs. I jumped right into difficult design's. Even printed white letters on a red Shirt. i hope to presuade customers from not going that route. Have you printed on a burn out tshirt? I am thinking th ink will bleed through, so I am going to have to put paper between the shirt. any thoughts?

sherri


----------



## marksie (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello again

I got my blazzer pro 3 weeks ago. There is a learning curve as there is with anything. So far so good. The prints are great,machine works great, 
I am getting use to the pretreatment with the sprayer. 
I have made a few mastakes but this is fantastic investment.

Pretreatment machine,,scheduled for july 
Maybe middle of june,,they are making it next week

So far so good,,the service from US screen is great


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Marksie. Pretreatment with the sprayer huh? So you're enjoying printing those white ink. Anyway, hows the consistency so far, on a few dozen black shirts printed with the same design?


----------



## marksie (Jan 10, 2008)

You have to do a few to be consistent 
I am looking forward to the pretreatment machine,,,hopefully i will be able to adjust that so they will all be the same

Of course the shirts that I do not use white are perfect,,if you do the .ai file correct

and if i do white numbers on a shirt they look good

I think that if a person ordered a 12 color M & R and never screen printed in their life they would be a big learning curve, you dont install it and than say ok print me a 6 color with two drying stations

Same with Blazzer Pro
takes time

mike


----------

